# Stupid Petsmart



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

okay, i now have a petsmart story to compete with all the rest... i was there last night to pick up some clown loaches and i saw some pikes in a tank, maybe about 3.5" - 4" labeled "Black stripe pikes." I asked the dumbass on duty if she knew anything about them, how big they get, etc. and she says "about this big" wavering her fingers between 5" and 6". now, i was pretty sure this was no dwarf pike, so i was a little cautious, but i figured, at the worst, my pikes will eat it and im out 9 bucks. so i bought it. i started looking some stuff up and im starting to think this is a Crenicichla strigata or, even worse, a strigata subspecies, Crenicichla sp. Venezuela. the C. strigata gets 18", the venezuela, 20". and even worse, they are supposed to be aggressive as hell! Mostly Cichlids says that as the strigata matures, "it loses its aquarium manners"! stupid ass petsmart! i wonder how many people bought these only to have a 125 or so full of one big ass pike.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I went to petco yesterday and some guy bought a shovel nose catfish







Of course there is a possibility he can home this fish, but nah


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

They also have "care sheets" that say that the Iridescent Shark maxes out at 6"....









In fact, I just got an email from a woman last night inquiring about tankmates for hers that she just bought for her son. I replied with the usual list of factoids about them including that they prefer to be in schools and can easily reach over 3'. She responded by saying that they sold it to her for her 10 gallon aquarium. So sad...


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Iridescent shark grow so slow. I've had one for 2 years now and it's only like 6 inches. Albeit a 10 gallon is defintalely too small.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Um, what size tank is yours in? Mine went from 2" to almost a foot in about 6 months...


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

the new TFH has an article that talks alot about irradescent sharks and how unsuitable they are for most hobbyists.

and i still don't know what my pike is!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

eh good..grab though.. here's my 2 cents. ON some days, you might be able to find $2 baby koi's in the mix of feeder goldfishes. GO ahead, try it! stupid LFS.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow, a foot? What do you feed yours? I feed my Iridescent shark Hikari's cichlid pellots ... he's in a 125g community


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It gets shrimp, squid, beef heart, earthworms, Azoo's 9 in 1 Arowana Sticks, and HBH's Super Cichlid Sinkers.


----------

